# Treats or no treats



## Mimtex (Oct 28, 2006)

I was rewarding Lucy with a treat anytime she would potty. The trainer that
came yesterday said "no treats" -- just praise and lots of it. Since I'm 
having so much trouble getting her to "big" potty I'm wondering if I should
give her a yummy treat when "we" are successful or just do a great big
"happy dance." 

I do give her a kong stuffed with peanut butter and kibble (and then
frozen) when she goes in her kennel for her nap. The trainer suggested
this and Lucy does love it (although she is still not fond of her kennel) and
she also gets a treat at bedtime.

Would love to hear what everyonethinks............Margie


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey yea Margie you know that is really up to you how you feel about the potty treat thing It does work on some dogs my dad raises poms and he has trained all his dogs in that way so I know it does work for Poms any way every time they go to the bath room where they are suppost to go they get a treat you just need to keep in mind that once you do it dont forget that once they learn it slowly start takeing away the treats my dad as dogs that are 10 yrs old and they still get treats for going to the bathroom LOL But praise is very good I would do what ever works best for Lucy at least until she learns where is suppost to go.Susan


----------



## Paula Bishop (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Your posts have been a tremendous help to us. We will get our little boy Sat. Dec. 2. He is 8 weeks old. We plan to crate him, any suggestions on nighttime. How long between potty breaks, etc.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

HI Paula congraduation on getting a little puppy . Do you have any other pets ?If not At night try to keep him next to your bed that way he can hear you and smell your sent for a little while till he gets use to every thing . potty breaks LOL they are like all the time are you pad training ? I would do it at least every 15 - 20 mins . he is only 8 weeks they go alot LOL . Try to have the person you are getting him from to give you something with the lilter mates and mother smell on it keep it in his crate that will help. Just remember he is in a new place and away from his lilter mates and his mother so there will be alot of changes going on for him.Im sure you will do fine any question people will answer you. This week end is the national in calif at long beach keep that in mind to alot of people are going so they will be very busy and they will answer you sooner or later I do plan on going. Euk, National Dec 2 and 3 . Enjoy your little friend Susan


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We don't use treats for potty training.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Nor did we, it seemed to only get them fat!! Lots of love & praise worked for us.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

If you're interested in what I had to say in an earlier thread about potty training hit "search" on the toolbar above, then hit "advanced search" and type in "potty training" and my name. It should come up.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Tom King said:


> We don't use treats for potty training.


We don't either, I use only voice praise and loving pats.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I found when I use treats they get distracted. They know I have a treat and wont go, because they forget about pottying and only focus on the treat. 

I have a big party in the yard. Sometimes Im out there by myself though...hehe just kidding. Stogie has been a bigger challenge for me than Goldie ever was. Since he has started marking I cant take my eye off of him. He isnt bad, he just hides well.


----------



## Paula Bishop (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all your support! We picked "Bandit" up today, 6 hrs one way drive. and I must tell you, he did extremely well coming back. I brought a small crate and had a blanket with his moms scent. I put his "butt" into the crate and he immediately backed into it! We stopped for potty breaks every 30 minutes as long as he was awake, and he did it! We had two Maltese before and never had this success at 8 weeks old.. We have learned! He is a cutie!

Paula Bishop


----------



## cjxxBuster (Jan 1, 2007)

aww welcome Bandit to your new home, and congrats paula heres to lots of fun with your new baby.
i with treat and hugs and cuddles when he goes out to pee, but i use his dried food, to do this just take out an amount to treat with each day, that way you treat within the daily guid lines therefore avoiding to much weight gain.
crate training well it took my Buster about a week to settle on a night time, his crate is down in the kitchen, and he did whine and bark but i just left him, he soon came to realise that he was getting no attention and settled. It is hard to ignore but if you can it is best for the dog and you, in my opinion anyway. 
i have had experiances in the past where i give in to the pup and brought him upstairs with me, which led to a dominance thing putting the dog in charge, where he was using my bed as his toilet, and getting to a point where he owned my bed. This has put me off letting any more dogs share my room.
I now treat any puppy i may have as if it where a 2 year old child and think if i give in now i will always have to give in.


----------



## Paula Bishop (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all your replies. Bandit has been with us for a month now, and has settled in quite nicely. We are crating him at night and that is working well, but understand, he is in his crate on a piano oblong stool, beside our bed so he has constant eye contact with us. He is potty training pretty well, although he has not learned to tell us when he needs to go, we are taking him out on a frequent basis. 

He is in the puppy stage with the "catch me if you can" mode and the bitey ankle thing going on, which is really hard to ignore! We are trying our best, so any experience you can share would be greatly appreciated.

He is a lover and certainly filled the void. I will post pictures soon.

Happy New Year, Everyone!

PS, by the way, I call him my "Bella Babe". I have taken him everywhere with me, except grocery stores and he draws people to us like crazy. They love him! I own a home business and he has opened doors I never imagined! 

Good Night Everyone!

Paula Bishop


----------



## cjxxBuster (Jan 1, 2007)

hiya Paula, the ankle biting thing will soon stop, if you yelp out, shout ouch everytime he does it, thats how puppies play with one another. At the moment he will probably see your feet as his litter mates lol. Gud luck


----------

